
The Rise of Meta Learning - CShorten
https://towardsdatascience.com/the-rise-of-meta-learning-9c61ffac8564
======
CShorten
OpenAI's rubik's cube solver shows that Meta-Learning Data Augmentation is
very powerful for Sim2Real transfer. This article relates Automatic Domain
Randomization (ADR) to Neural Architecture Search and Data Augmentation,
arguing in support of Meta-Learning research.

